# Protein Shake- Kidney Stone???????



## Dajjal (Aug 29, 2006)

*Avoid....*

Avoid....


----------



## michael74737 (Aug 30, 2006)

ok?


----------



## footballmaniac (Aug 31, 2006)

Dajjal said:


> Avoid....



If protein shakes really caused kidney stones, everyone on this board would have them. I though kidney stones were made up of calcium?


----------



## Lexluther (Sep 1, 2006)

http://hcd2.bupa.co.uk/fact_sheets/html/Kidney_stones.html


----------



## the_menace (Sep 1, 2006)

Who gets kidney stones?

Some people are more likely to get kidney stones than others. Men are more prone than women, and people who have previously had a kidney stone have a 60% chance of getting another stone within seven years. Other factors include:

    * a family history of kidney stones,
    * being aged between 20 and 40,
    * taking certain medicines such as diuretics (water tablets), antacids and thyroid medications,
    * having only one kidney,
*  * eating a diet high in protein but very low in fibre,*
    * becoming dehydrated by not drinking enough fluids or living or working in a hot place,
    * having poor mobility (eg, being confined to bed),
    * having an ileostomy, eg, for Crohn???s disease.


----------



## Ironandsteel (Sep 1, 2006)

menace just stole my ANSWEr... DAMN YOU!!!  HAHAHA   eating a diet high in protein but very low in fibre,     Fiber being the key.  Eat fiber and you should be fine.   I also say this quite frequently...too much of anything isn't good for you.   Follow the rule of thumb in relation to how much protein you should eat a day.  1 to 1 1/2 grams per bodyweight for a bodybuilder.   If you're not a bodybuilder then you don't require that much.  I've gotten into major arguments regarding this issue so I'm not going to dwell.   Some people think that even for a bodybuilder people don't need more then  60 grams a day.  Sheeit I could never agree with that.


----------



## JasnoE (Sep 2, 2006)

If you drink a lot of water you will not get them either cuz you are always going to the bathroom


----------

